
Meet 31 year old Ashish Thakkar – Africa’s Youngest Billionaire - brd
http://www.cp-africa.com/2013/01/22/meet-31-year-old-ashish-thakkar-africas-youngest-billionaire/
======
bifrost
I know this article probably has some fluff in it, but damn if thats not
entrepreneurial spirit!

